# Looking for Vet recommendations in CT



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi again,

this will pertain more to the Connecticut people but all are welcome to chime in.
I am looking for a good vet for a pup I will be eventually getting but dont really know how to find one. 
When I had my boxer I used to take her to Animal Medical Clinic in Manchester to see Dr. Valli and I loved her. she was very knowledgable and actually seemed to care about us and the dog. 
Since then the clinic changed owners or whatever but that doctor no longer works there and apparently the service is not what it used to be. Now Dr. Valli works about 40 minutes away from me and I feel this would be too much of a drive if something happens. or am I being unreasonable?
Anywho, I was hoping to find the vet close by I can rely on that would hopefully be an "expert" on the GSDs and someone who is not against RAW diet.
There is Bolton Veterinary Hospital not too far away which is a 24/7 facility, but I have mixed feelings about them. unfortunately I had to bring my boxer there couple of times. one time her stomach twisted and they had to operate in the middle of the night. I was sort of upset when every 30 minutes the vet would ask me if I wanted her to continue or put the dog to sleep. 

I am not planning on visiting the Vet too often but would rather have someone good in my corner if something comes up.

I live in Vernon, CT.

Do any of you have any specific recommendations?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Who cares if the vet doesnt like the raw diet. Mine doesnt...and they dont approve of me not neutering him. I just ignore it. Hes MY PET and I will make the decision. After I said my opinion...they didnt really say anything to me anymore so...I think you should be fine in that area.
Um....I go to one in Saybrook...but thats prolly way too far for you..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The new vet (I moved 3 hours away from "my" vet) that I take all my critters to is against raw and also frowns upon me not neutering Stark right away.

I don't care.. I researched, have my facts and always present them to him when he bring up the subjects. That quiets him really fast.

"My" vet back home (the one Beau goes too) is amazing, I miss him so much!

He was pro-raw and actually encouraged his clients to research it. He is the one who got my parents to go raw with Beau and me with my cats! He was also very knowledgable in the whole neuter/spay debate and always chimed in with new research and helped you understand things when you got confused. He was amazing. 

If I do neuter Stark in the future, I will probably go back to him. He's the only one I really trust with my pets.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I know i will not get it all but that would be an ideal situation. I know I can just ignore their opinions on some things but would rather not have to argue every time it came up.

does anyone know of a good website with vet reviews? I tried googling it but all I came up with were "chain" clinics and they are not getting good reviews.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What about trying a holistic vet in your area?

They are few and far between but you may be able to find one close by.

Unfortunately there are none in my area that I can get too so we are 'stuck' with the one we have. Not that they are horrible, but they could be better..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

are you near Canton CT? This link
http://roaringbrookpet.com/veterinarians.php

I've met Jacoba Van der Gessin(sp),,she is great,,she worked our Agility trial last spring, everyone loved her, she is not only vet but does chiropractic stuff on dogs,,I know nothing about the other vets there, but I do know I would use Coby if she was near me)


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Diane, its 26 miles away from me. I dont know if I want to drive that far. 
I dont even know this: how often will I have to visit the vet at first? I know eventually it will be just vaccinations but with the pup it would be quite often, right?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: smyke...
> Now Dr. Valli works about 40 minutes away from me and I feel this would be too much of a drive if something happens. or am I being unreasonable?
> ...


IMHO a good vet is hard to find. My vet is about 35 minutes from my house and well worth the drive. I have a secondary vet I like who's about 5 minutes from here I sometimes use if I don't have time to drive up to Micanopy. For night time/weekend emergencies I usually go to the local emergency hospital.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

so maybe going with who I know will not be such a bad deal after all. if I only have to go there once in a blue moon then 40 minutes is not that bad.
And I do have a 24/7 hospital within 15 minutes.

any input on frequency of pup visits that are absolutely necessary?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree, it's hard to find a good vet now adays, if you like yours I'd stick with them )

Frequency,,well for me, the trips were the basic puppy boosters, sure over the years I've had a few trips that weren't planned, but none that were real ER visiits,,of course my vet is 15 minutes away, so I'm pretty close. 

I would say barring any illnesses,,just the basics with a puppy and then once a year for the annual exams,,


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I go to the vet for puppy boosters (with the puppies not touching their feet to the floor and a big old towel or blanket on the exam table 'cuz that's how I roll) but when they are done, I take them back weekly or 2x/month for weigh-ins and socialization. Their number of vet "visits" to actual exams, shots, etc. is high so that they really enjoy going, seeing all the staff and get on and off the scale like pros. Rocco lays down to eat his treats on the scale.







They see going to the vet as a way to get treats and attention. Even the ones who are scared have been there enough other times to deal with it. 

So that can be done at any friendly vet office but would be a nice outing for a pup. Maybe not so much in the winter...but...3/4 of the year! 

For choosing a vet, the relationship that you have with them and the staff is important, as well as what they are capable of doing in an emergency. Or what they can do day of - I like being able to get the CBC and things like that the same day. If you have a 24/7 place, I would want to get to know them too, somehow. Because if there is a blockage, parvo, bloat, whatever, that seems to happen after hours or needs more intensive care and if your vet office doesn't do those things or is too far in an emergency it is really nice to somehow (not sure how!) get to know the closest vets. And if you have a relationship with a good vet already, that's great!

Good to see people thinking about all of this stuff!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

See, I have a vet within a 5 minute walk from my house but its a chain clinic (VCA Animal Hospitals) and those usually tend to be not so good. I read some reviews about them (not that particular location) and they were pretty poor.

so how many office visits do you actually NEED lets say in the first year, besides just the purely social ones? and as far as that goes do they charge you for every weigh in?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

ALOT! Thats the most you will need to go to the vet, when you first bring him home!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

can you give me an idea of how often and all that jazz?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL! Um, Well some shots have to be done like in parts.
I can look and see how many times EXACTLY.
Ill post it later ok?


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah, no rush Angel. LOL 

I know, I'm very demanding.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HAHAH! Not to worry.
I gotta work a 12 hr today so Ill post tomorrow morning!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I dont know if I can wait that long. LOL


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Check this out - http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html
Assuming there are no health issues - you'll do roughly once a month for the first few months.
Caleb (6 months) hasn't been back to the vet's for anything except a social/weight check visit since he got his rabies shot.
If there's a health issue, that's an entirely different thing and you may be there more often, but if the pup is generally healthy the most you will need to visit is to get his vaccinations done, etc.
Aodhán, my 7 year old, is healthy and usually only sees the vet once a year for an annual check up.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

It will depend slightly on your veterinarian's vaccination schedule, but an idea would be:

- 8 weeks - First exam and first round of shots (probably just a DHPP) and deworming/stool check
- 12 weeks - Second round of shots (DHPP maybe Lepto if you choose to do so)
- 16 weeks - Third round of shots (DHPP and Lepto again if you so choose)
- at age required by law - Rabies vaccine
- 1 year - check up exam
- spay/neuter if you choose to do this

You'll probably want to do at least monthly weight checks if you use any sort of flea/tick preventive or heartworm preventive so that you ensure you have the correct dose. And no, they shouldn't charge you to take in your pup for only a weight check.

Of course, none of this takes into account any unforeseen illnesses. We have had Tara a little over a month (granted she's not a puppy) and already been to the vet 8 times. Only one of which was for a weight check only! My cat is healthier and has only been in three times in the past 2 years.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you both. 
I was only asking for the "scheduled" visits and absolutely understand that any unforseen stuff cannot be anticipated.

now those 8 week shots and deworming are still required? here is what my breeder's website says they give to the pups before they leave:
Bordtella (Kennel Cough) - vaccine
1-2 Puppy Shots 
1-2 Dewormings


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Caleb had had his first round of shots at my breeder's - he was 9 weeks when we brought him home. So he didn't need them at my vet's. We just did a first time exam since it's best (and most breeders require it) to take the pup in for a checkup within a certain number of days after bringing him/her home (time varies with breeders but it seems to average around 3 days).
The kennel cough - I don't remember if Caleb had that before he came home. But we didn't do that until we had a trip planned and needed to board him and Aodhán. I normally don't have that one done unless I know we'll be going on trips that we can't bring them along and they need to be boarded.


----------

